# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Language bridge learning russian

## Mikeb

Has anyone tried the language-bridge software or audio cd packages for learning russian? I found the link from this site's "courses" section. Looks pretty interesting, but I can't find any reviews for it anywhere.

----------


## MasterAdmin

The discussion of this course with its inventor can be found here http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=284 
It was also discussed here http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=1628

----------


## archon

Hi, new user, exact same question as OP. The links provided above appear to be broken. I have seen some discussion of most of the other courses out there, but not this one, which does sound interesting so far.

----------

